# Password Protect Monolith?



## gmet (Mar 20, 2008)

I would like to produce some new brass sample sets but protect them from being copied/edited (like the Garritan Cello etc).

When saving an instrument is it possible to password protect the monolith so it is not editable?

Justin


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 20, 2008)

Unfortunately this isn't possible. You need to license Kontakt Player 2 and let NI encode your samples.

But: unfortunately even that isn't really save at moment....


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, there really is no way to safeguard your samples. And a user licensed K2 will only monolith to a .nki, and there is no way for you to get a .nks with the Kontakt versions we have.

Its a shame, kind of.


----------



## gmet (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - I thought this might be the answer.

Are there any formats that you know of that can protect the samples?

Justin


----------



## kotori (Mar 20, 2008)

Justin M @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> Thanks for the replies - I thought this might be the answer.
> 
> Are there any formats that you know of that can protect the samples?
> 
> Justin



I'm not aware of any fool-proof system since there are computer programs that automatically sample virtual instruments. Are you sure it makes sense to worry about the samples that much? To me the patch (the .NKI) seems as valuable, if not even more valuable, considering how much work that goes into it. When Benjamin described KP2 as not completely safe, I'm not sure if he means the samples, the programming or both. It seems to me that as long as you can protect either the protection has a value. 

Btw. I find it interesting that the new Play sample engine seems to practically lack copy protection. As far as I understand there is no technical protection to speak of, just some elements to appeal to people's sense of moral. Maybe they decided not to invest too much money into something which would be broken anyway.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Nils,

You can get the encrypted samples from a KP2 instrument! So the samples aren't even save there.

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 20, 2008)

I suppose the best way to distribute would be to publicly host the patches. People who want the samples should agree via email confrimation they will not distribute the samples. This could be the "license" agreement. Then, via email confirmation, give a link to the samples privately.That way he has a list of who has the samples. If any of the samples are to leak out onto the internet on a P2P program, well then, he has a list of people and at least one of those people broke the "license" agreement.


----------



## Mahal (Mar 20, 2008)

kotori @ Thu 20 Mar said:


> I'm not aware of any fool-proof system since there are computer programs that automatically sample virtual instruments. Are you sure it makes sense to worry about the samples that much? To me the patch (the .NKI) seems as valuable, if not even more valuable, considering how much work that goes into it. When Benjamin described KP2 as not completely safe, I'm not sure if he means the samples, the programming or both. It seems to me that as long as you can protect either the protection has a value.


I'd like to second that.

There is no 100% security and there will never be. My approach would be to make copying so hard that the common computer user would not do it. IMHO having to get all the samples out via automatic sampling and having to reprogram everything afterwards is hard enough.


----------



## kotori (Mar 20, 2008)

Moonchilde @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> [...]well then, he has a list of people and at least one of those people broke the "license" agreement.


This happened with an instrument I've been working on recently and the number of potential persons who could have distributed the illegal copy was very small. But what good does it do knowing that it must be one out of say three persons? I guess one could try to mark some sample in a specific way for each copy sold, but that makes it harder to distribute the samples.


----------



## kotori (Mar 20, 2008)

Moonchilde @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> However, tracing the leak back to the source is, IMO, the only way to rectify free file sharing. Someone broke a license agreement and they should have to pay for it.



I think I would have to disagree. Although such a scheme can make people think twice, it only takes one person to spread the first illegal copy and when that happens even if you manage to catch him/her it would probably not compensate for the complete damage. In any case, the effectiveness of such a scheme heavily depends on the number of customers and the price of the product. I think the best solution is to either use some software copy protection that limits the usefulness of copies, or simply forget about the dishonest users and try to make honest users as loyal as possible by providing good support, quick updates, good products etc.


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 20, 2008)

kotori @ March 20th 2008 said:


> ... or simply forget about the dishonest users and try to make honest users as loyal as possible by providing good support, quick updates, good products etc.



200% agree. I think that is the most effective choice. Reward the paying customer and keep their loyalty by making them feel their money was spent well.

Beside that very good point you made, I still think getting to the source of a problem, such as a software leak, would help immensely. Especially with how things seem to be turning into a downward spiral of harsher terms stuck on the loyal customer's shoulders, which isn't fair to them.


----------



## gmet (Mar 20, 2008)

I am certainly not doing this small sampling project to earn mega-bucks! but it would be nice to earn a bit of beer money for my time!

As you said Nils - once one person releases an illegal copy it multiplies like rabbits!

Thanks to all for your input again,

Regards,

Justin


----------



## ddas (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a real shame that there is so much piracy in our industry, and it's not fair to a lot of people. But I wouldn't let that deter you from making a great library. If you have an idea for a great library, then make it and sell it, and you will make some money.

My personal point of view is that those people who pirate it wouldn't have bought it anyway. Shutting down the pirate sites (if it was possible at all) wouldn't make library producers earn much more money. 

Yes, it's possible to get stuff for free if you know where to go, but ultimately the majority of people still understand that if they need a product, they should walk into a store (or e-store) and buy it and pay the fair price for it.

The same is true of so many industries. People realize that books are just data, so are album recordings, so are movies. It doesn't stop Hollywood from making blockbuster movies, nor authors from writing books, nor bands from releasing their albums. (Even though all of these are widely pirated.)


----------



## gmet (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for your input on this subject David.

I have recorded the instruments already and have almost finished editing the samples. I have also written some custom scripts for the samples. I don't know how much interest there would be anyway as these are samples of British Brass Band instrumentalists (i.e. loads of vib!), however superb players.

I have sampled: Cornet, Euphonium, Baritone, Trombone, Bass Trombone, Eb Bass, Bb Bass, with Soprano Cornet, Flugal and Tenor Horn to follow.

I may just keep these for my own custom use rather than releasing them and having the pirates multiply like rabbits! Or, alternatley, offer them free with a paypal contribution for those who actually use them.

Justin


----------



## Thonex (Apr 8, 2008)

Justin M @ Tue Apr 08 said:


> I have sampled: Cornet, Euphonium, Baritone, Trombone, Bass Trombone, Eb Bass, Bb Bass, with Soprano Cornet, Flugal and Tenor Horn to follow.



yummmmm.... Bass Trombone!!! 8) 

I love a good "blatty" bass trombone... it really can add a great bite to an action cue.

Whatever your choice Justin.... good luck.

Cheers,

T


----------



## gmet (Jul 6, 2008)

After all this discussion I have decided to offer a couple of these instruments for free:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9834

Justin


----------

